# Rumours...



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Memphis is talking to Miami about trading Swift for their #5 pick. They are also reportedly willing to give up Gasol in hopes of landing a bigger deal. 

Raef Lafrentz to the Raptors for AD? 
"The Raptors reportedly would love to be rid of the aging and often cranky Davis, who questioned living in Toronto, even before the SARS scare. The Raptors have the No. 4 overall pick and want a big man. But they aren't impressed with the crop, especially with questions growing about Central Michigan's Chris Kaman—scouts wonder if he could be as disappointing as Chris Mihm—and the inexperience of 7-5 Russian Pavel Podkolzine. The ideal fit may be Dallas' 6-foot-11-inch Raef LaFrentz. He doesn't work well in the Mavericks' frenzied, open attack. But he is a good shooter who should be more effective in the East's half-court game." 

There is a rumour in which the Raps and Heat will swap picks and that AD will go to the Heat for Brian Grant.

Also there is a report that the LA Clips and the Raps might be discussing a deal that would involve Toronto trading the #4 pick for Lamar Odom.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'd do all those trades, I'd hesititate on the LaFrentz one though, I thnk AD's a better player thean him.the best trade would be Grant 5, for AD 4 that would be wicked.
BUT Miami would take Bosh so we'd have to settle for Pavel or someone else


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

so Miami would trade their 5th pick for just Swift???


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> There is a rumour in which the Raps and Heat will swap picks and that AD will go to the Heat for Brian Grant.


Music to my ears!

The Clipps trade I wouldn't do unless they throw in someone else, or the #6 pick. What exactly is the Mavs trade? AD for Lafrentz? Or are we throwing in the #4 pick?


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

I thought Lafrentz was on pace to beat vince in his rookie season before getting the season ending injury that year.

But he has disapointed me lately - and I have read alot of the rumblings between Lafrentz and Dan Istle not seeing eye to eye on Lafrentz's level of comitment.

The last thing the Raps need s another coaster. Lenny is gone it is time for a new era.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> so Miami would trade their 5th pick for just Swift???


he was the number 2 pick after all. do the heat somehow guarantee that he'll resign by trading for him?


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

> I'd do all those trades, I'd hesititate on the LaFrentz one though, I thnk AD's a better player thean him.


LaFrentz is 2 inches taller and an extra 10 pounds. He's a career .469 FG%, .372 3P% and .696 FT%, whereas Davis' numbers are .452 FG%, .091 3P% and .724 FT%. LaFrentz rebounds almost as well as AD, gets more blocks, and has far less turnovers. So in what sense is AD a better player? Oh, and I forgot to mention, AD is older and has a worse contract. I'd do LaFrentz for AD in a heartbeat.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> Raef Lafrentz to the Raptors for AD?


now thats music to my ears:djparty:


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GuelphRaptorsFan</b>!
> 
> 
> LaFrentz is 2 inches taller and an extra 10 pounds. He's a career .469 FG%, .372 3P% and .696 FT%, whereas Davis' numbers are .452 FG%, .091 3P% and .724 FT%. LaFrentz rebounds almost as well as AD, gets more blocks, and has far less turnovers. So in what sense is AD a better player? Oh, and I forgot to mention, AD is older and has a worse contract. I'd do LaFrentz for AD in a heartbeat.


AD is the better player for us. Davis is a great interior defender and LaFrentz isn't. Davis is able to score down low and LaFrentz has a hard time. He's also a leader and that makes everyone around him better, while LaFrentz can't even hold his head high (because he lacks confidence).

However, LaFrentz is EIGHT years younger and is cheaper (but still overpaid). His contract is three years longer, though.

It's a real tough call. I'm sure Dallas would do this trade (when the salaries match up) in a heart beat, though. Davis is the kind of player they need to advance. 

I probably wouldn't do it, though. Mainly because we won't have any decent bangers down low. While AD might old and overpaid, he's own main big man. Unless we find a replacement, we should hold on to him.

On that note, I kind of like the Grant+5th for AD+4th rumour. We'll probably end up drafting Ford in that case with them taking Bosh.

Grant - (2nd rounder/N'diaye/Montross/Johnson)
Bradley - JYD
Mo Pete - Murray
Carter - Jefferies
Ford - Alvin

A nice starting line-up with a strong bench in JYD, Murray, and Alvin. Funny thing is that those three guys were/would be starting for us last year.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

Good points. However, I think the key is 8 years younger. LaFrentz could improve with additional responsibility, but AD looked old last year. Hopefully it was just the injury, but we could be stuck with an unproductive AD for a long time. The downside on LaFrentz seems a lot smaller to me, and the upside somewhat higher. I also like the Grant rumour, although it seems far more likely that Dallas would trade LaFrentz for AD than Miami would trade Grant for AD and a pick swap.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GuelphRaptorsFan</b>!
> The downside on LaFrentz seems a lot smaller to me, and the upside somewhat higher.


I disagree. AD is the only legit big man we have. Bradley might develop into one, but he's not ready yet. JYD is almost a small forward and most of his D is on the perimeter and most of his points are put-backs.

Yeah, AD has a massive contract but 3 more years of it and we'll finally see the man leave. LaFrentz's contract, while not as big, isn't pretty either and there's SIX years left on it. He's also a BYC player so when the salaries balance with all the fillers, we'll be the ones taking in more value in contracts than them.

LaFrentz isn't a post-player and that's what we need if we are dealing out Davis because he's our only one.

It'll be nice to see who the other players would be in such a trade rumour, though.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

Certainly LaFrentz isn't as much of a post player as AD is. However, an ineffective post player doesn't do us much good, either, and thats what AD was last year. If he can't turn it around, then he's not that useful. If I've gotta pay $12M to somebody, I'd rather he be effective, even if its not in the role I'd ideally like him in.

LaFrentz isn't completely a perimeter player, though, either. He's got a good jump hook and a good turnaround jumper. Good rebounder, good blocker, reasonably good defender.

I'll agree that we need more guys in the post, not less, but if you can trade an asset for a better asset, then hopefully you can deal from a position of strength and either draft or trade for a post player.

Admittedly you may end up having to do PF & C by committee with Bradley, LaFrentz, McCoy, Montross, and Baston, but I think thats still a tenable position.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

sorry where is this info coming from?


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GuelphRaptorsFan</b>!
> Admittedly you may end up having to do PF & C by committee with Bradley, LaFrentz, McCoy, Montross, and Baston, but I think thats still a tenable position.


That's just plain horrible. We were bad before, but now we look real ugly. Maybe if you add JYD (since he'll be playing most of his time at the 4), it'll look better. I wouldn't mind resigning Baston if we can't get anyone better, but I hope McCoy never wears a Raptor jersey again.

Let's just forget AD's contract. LaFrentz is paid $5 million less, but he's not as good as AD (see my previous posts) and his big contract lasts three years longer. They almost cancel each other out in that department.. almost.

The actually "rumour" is Davis and the 4th for LaFrentz and the 29th. That's would be horrible for the Raptors. You have to agree on that at least.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm starting to think that the raptors only _really_ need size- their backcourt is relatively solid. i would certainly welcome a trade like the #4 and mopete for #6 and wilcox- and then take another big man at the 6 (maybe bosh would still be available- or even lampe). that way we'd get two more quality big men than we had last year. it would go a long way.

also, the 13 and stromile rumour for the 4 + filler would do the same thing. we'd get a player with more potential than wilcox (arguably), although we'd conceivably get a less marketable big man at 13 (sweetney, collison, kaman come to mind). 

either way, i'd ideally like the raptors to come out of the draft this year with 2 quality big men that we didn't have last year. i'm not talking about potential superstars- i'm just talking about players who can provide some quality minutes (and keep jelani mccoy in europe somewhere). the swingmen are there; the point guards are sufficient. we just need some low post threats that would clear some space for our perimeter players. 

peace


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> i'm just talking about players who can provide some quality minutes (and keep jelani mccoy in europe somewhere).


:laugh:

I'm with you. If we can deal out our pick and one of our many swingmen for a lower pick and a young big man, I say go for it. Davis, Bradley, Jerome, and two new guys would solidify our frontline. 

However, getting a young big man and drafting a point guard might be an equally good idea, especially with the depth at point guard in this draft. Packages which come to mind are Wilcox and Ford, Swift and Ridnour, and Brown and Hinrich.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

wilcox might be available for the 4th, but i definitely don't see them giving up the 6th too, there's no way. perhaps another team could be involved and we could wind up a little further down in the draft. LA isn't really interested in our swing men or our PFs i'm sure.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> wilcox might be available for the 4th, but i definitely don't see them giving up the 6th too, there's no way. perhaps another team could be involved and we could wind up a little further down in the draft. LA isn't really interested in our swing men or our PFs i'm sure.


Forget 'may', LAC would deal Wilcox straight up for the 4th in a heartbeat.

I was thinking something like Mo Pete and the 4th for Wilcox and the 6th. I think the deal works out pretty good both ways. I doubt Odom will be on the team come next season so Peterson can grab his spot (he's better than Q). Even if we have to part with Bradley too, I'd go for it. Wilcox has a chance to be something really special.


----------

